# High-heat Chicken from last Sunday



## K Kruger (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm sticking this in here since, even though I used a WSM, it's grilling to me.

I flavor-brined 3 bone-in chicken breasts and 6 small, bone-in thighs (a salt-sugar brine with lots of gran garlic and onion, black pepper, and thyme), air-dried in the fridge,cranked up the cooker with 2 lit chimneys of Wicked Good, and layed on some hickory and orange wood. I cooked without the water pan, and put all the chicken (no rub) on the top rack skin-side down for 20 min. Temps were over 400 for the duration of the cook. At the twenty minute mark I flipped to skin up. 15 minutes later I applied a glaze of Key lime juice reduced with a little honey and with a little butter whisked in at the end. 15 minutes later I pulled and rested 5 minutes before serving. (The breasts were on the large side and thick, the thighs small, so I figured them taking the same time to cook.)

I served the chicken topped with a dollop of mango-chipotle-garlic sauce with sides of roasted asparagus and Island-mode Sweet Potato Casserole with a pecan topping. The chicken was moist and the flavors from the brine  were easily detectable. The skin was crisp, deeply colored (near black in spots but not burned), and the glaze made it shiny. I think I'll cut the sugar in the brine next time for a more even skin color at finish.

I only have a pic of the finished plate.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 18, 2005)

Beautiful pic and presentation Kevin!!  Sounds great too!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 18, 2005)

Damn Kevin, that looks great!


----------



## K Kruger (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks. Larry. Thanks, Nick.

It was very good--and easy, really. I'll definitely do it again.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 19, 2005)

Outsanding as always Kevin ! =D>


----------



## K Kruger (Jun 19, 2005)

> Jeez, Kev, do you eat like that every night!



When I'm home I do. On the road..if I could win me a Pyromid maybe, at least sometimes.

Thanks Susan and thanks Scotty. 

Off to bring Jane her andouille...


----------



## K Kruger (Jun 19, 2005)

Nobody's gottem. You got yours from Wooska, right? I've bid and lost 3 times. I'm working another bid now. The thing would be perfect for me on the road!!!


----------



## K Kruger (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm in on the 15, which really isn't--it's a 12. The seller clarified. The 18--I've e'd the seller. I'm thinking it's the oven accessory only. Thay's what it looks like. I've asked for clarification. The pics don't really shove the stove/cooking pyramid thing.


----------



## K Kruger (Jun 19, 2005)

True. That's why I e'd the guy. Still haven't heard. Maybe it's the 'Sportsman's Pakckage' which would be cool--lost out on one of those already.


----------

